# Rat Cages - Opinions.....



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

I _like_ my critter rat cage, but I am not satisfied, I mean it does the job but it is not the cage I *want*.

I have a critter 3 (technically its a 2 + the sides of a 1) and while I am happy with the area my girls have to explore and climb, I do not like the small (ok, medium if compared to [email protected] rat cages) off centre doors! I find it very hard to reach into the opposite corner and I have to leave a large area away from the door clear so I can get food bowls in and rats out easily.

I also find it too heavy to lift the cage out of the base for cleaning.

So after xmas I am going to put my money towards something better.

Ideally I want something with large doors and plenty of space to hang hammocks etc.

If it didn't have full doors on the front I would want a pull out tray for ease of cleaning.

SO.... reccomend me, post pics, tell me what you love and what you hate about the cage etc ... help me find my girlies a new home


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Explorer  or an abode (upto 6 rats)


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

I've had in the past a Jenny cage which I hated.
I've had a freddy 2 rat cage and still have it for emergencies and it's great for 2 rats.
I've had a ferplast furet which was ok!

I've had the abode cage which was a good cage but I did find it awkward to hang hammocks but maybe that was just me. 
It does however have plastic tray but a big lift up door at the front only. And the tray slides out.

Now I have an explorer and I love it, so much space to Hang hammocks and I have tons of things in it.
It has 4 doors that open as 2 double doors so basically the whole front opens out. The trays slide out BUT there plastic and for that reason I have bought 2 metal trays from rattieangels web site there coming tomoz. I've had the top tray with the right corner cut out so they can still get down to the bottom and the bottom meta tray. That's the only bad thing about it though! I wouldn't have bothered but my boys wee right in the corners and it's dribbling down the bars so I needed depth too and the metal trays are 4 inches deep.

Plus if u get an explorer u can always help rescue more ratties


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Pics please!


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

I agree with either abode or explorer. Both are very good cages. I'm downsizing so I recently sold my explorer and bought an abode for my four lads and they're doing really well in it 
Explorer:









Abode:









The Explorer was mighty though...my last group of five boys moved in there from a critter three and it was like moving from a bungalow to a mansion!
Tons of space to run about and wrestle  Lovely ledges for snoozing and pancaking out on.










Another good thing about the explorer is it's big enough to do this....










XD


----------



## Snippet (Apr 14, 2011)

The Abode is a lovely cage.


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

My modded double abode


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Thanks, they are definitely what I am looking for.

Do the wheels/legs come off?

My rats cage is on a chest of drawers, can't have it on the floor cause of the dogs and children!


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

Yep, you have to construct them, so you can just not put the wheels on


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

This is my explorer cage minus the metal trays until 2 moz


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Ok now I can't make my mind up between the two :lol:
Just get one of each and get rid of the OH hehehe


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

explorer honestly I love the abode But i really really really really want the fully opening doors!


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

yeah they do look like they are a bril thing to have!

the doors on the critter are useless, and the fully opening lid? I can't reach to get in there unless the cage is on the floor :lol:


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

Just a pointer - you'll never get an explorer on top of a chest of drawers lol  it's mahoosive and very heavy and I don't think there's a chest of drawers in existence with the floorprint of that thing!


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

I'm not too fussed if I have to screw a larger bit of wood on top, they can't go on the floor. It's quite a wide low chest of drawers.

Hmmm.... chest of drawers is 23cm too narrow and 23cm too short. Maybe I will have to use the legs.


----------



## bewitched (Jun 9, 2010)

IF my explorer was on a chest of drawers I'd never reach the top! I am only short but I have to stand on a stool to reach the very back of the top shelf. Bert also thinks its fun climb out the door and sit on the top.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

bewitched said:


> IF my explorer was on a chest of drawers I'd never reach the top! I am only short but I have to stand on a stool to reach the very back of the top shelf. Bert also thinks its fun climb out the door and sit on the top.


Hey what about 14 of the little sods climbing out and sitting on top of the cage! 
So now I have put them in the hamster cage to wipe shelves down empty litter trays etc. Then I don't have the worry of escapees. Lol.


----------



## bewitched (Jun 9, 2010)

blade100 said:


> Hey what about 14 of the little sods climbing out and sitting on top of the cage!
> So now I have put them in the hamster cage to wipe shelves down empty litter trays etc. Then I don't have the worry of escapees. Lol.


I'm not sure I could sneak another 12 into the house without the oh noticing lol.

OOh I feel a challenge comin on. Maybe I could sneak 1 in at a time and just keep going until he notices there's not just 2 :lol:


----------

